# do i have enough rod for the job



## td321 (Mar 6, 2008)

i just got a 5 wieght rod and reel combo mainly an orvis set up i was just wonderin if it was storng enough to handle some heavy steelheadin or if it was a mistake to purchase it the guy that was at the store i bought it from said he caught a spec that was 32 inches on it and im fishin streams and rivers for trout up to like 30". it will really piss me off if its not enough cus i paid like $200 for it upgrading from my walmart kit... thanks for the help


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

While I've caught some steelhead on a 5wt. it was never on purpose, but accidentally in the opening days of the general season while they were still far upcreek. All my steehead/ salmon rods are 7wt. which is a more standard wt. for that species.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

By the way by "spec", did he mean speckled trout (brookie)?? If so, then you can be sure you were talking to someone who's a liar, and I know the difference between a fish story and a lie!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I have a GL2 9' 8 wt for bass and now steelhead.

Never rely on a salesman to get you what you want. Do your own legwork in researching what you will need. New to the steelhead front, I have spent the winter researching the equipment to get and flies to tie, and a great site is http://www.minnesotasteelheader.com/ they have general recommendations for rods and gear, and a good all around selection. Things might differ in your area, but I'm sure there is a web resource for that! Good luck, plus...if you saved your receipt, you can always take it back!


----------



## td321 (Mar 6, 2008)

i wasnt lookin at fly rods so i didn't reserch them at all i was lookin at rifles so i looked around for them. I was at the toronto sportsman show at so it was a kinda buyit then n there kind of thing. so wut is a 5wt good for?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

A five weight is a good all-around rod for trout, panfish, smallmouth bass and white bass. Steelhead though, being anadromous and having all that big-water forage, get bigger than your standard stream rainbows, and a bigger rod is a better idea.

Not that you couldn't catch one on a 5 or 6 weight, I caught a 30" carp on my six this summer. That was a HOOT!


----------



## rockthief (Apr 5, 2008)

hello. Your 5 wt will not do. It would be like hunting geese with a .410. At minimum you want a 7 wt but an 8 wt is optimum. The salesperson gave you the bum steer just to make a sale. Unless you have used it why not return it for something else? Why risk your gear and lose a big fish as well?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Don't give up on the 5 wt just yet. It all depends what size systems you will be fishing. A 30 foot stream with moderate current and no other fishing pressure would be great for a 5 wt, you can get a delicate presentation and chase the fish if you have to. If you are fishing big streams/river with heavy current and some fishing pressure most likely you will want some more backbone. Think about where you will be using this rig the most and decide what to do from there.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I think the other question is .....what type of fishing do you do .....I have a 3 wt......3 6wt........a 7 wt ....and recently a 10wt ......I used to live out west and did a lot of trout fishing ...so I primarily used my 6s ........now I am in MN and I wanted a light weight rod for pan fish (sunfish and crappie) so I got my 3 wt ......I also got a 10wt for stealhead, Salmon and Pike/Muskie.....and ....my 7 wt was my first rod when I was 15 ...so here's the deal ....if you primarily fish smaller fish ....the 5 will be great ...but if you bought it to fish only stealhead all the time ...I think you'll want something else......even though it was $200 which is a lot to me as well ...(graduate student) ....I always say ...you'll always have it in your arsenal ....it s a lifetime purchase ......Cabelas if youre near one always has nice deals on combos ....I got my 10wt for under $100 ...rod ...reel...backing....floating line and leader/tippet....and it is good quality .......the reason ...is that I will not be primairly fishing for stealhead .....so the couple times it gets used ...itll be good to go ...hope that helps

check out this URL and go down to

Determining the Right Fly Line Weight

http://www.flyfishinggear.info/buyers_g ... eight.shtm


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

So...exhausted...from shoveling...thirty inches...of fresh snow...can't type...without using..."..."


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Apr 8, 2008)

That sucks u have to shovel that much :lol: haha. I use a 5wieght for panfish and rainbows and does just fine...this is only my 2nd year flyfishing though. I tie my own flies and if you want some just email me and i'll see if i can tie it. juust an opinion. :beer: good luck fishing


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected] is it if you want some flies.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Nick,

If you got 30 inches count yourself lucky. We were supposed to get 7 inches here and didn't get one flake!. I was hoping for one of those spring storms like we had in 1997, the last time we actually had a winter, when we got about 2 feet of wet snow.

I have a little used snowblower I'll sell you cheap. LOL.


----------



## mighty mo (Feb 19, 2008)

If you bought it at an Orvis Shop I find it hard to believe they would steer you wrong... Maybe wallmart or Dicks sporting goods... Most fly shop have a good rep...

I'm a skeptic... Hard to believe..


----------

